# a couple spots for Friday bottom/ AJ's/troll



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

Have a couple spots for Friday. Plan is to head south toward marathon and swingle rigs then troll back along 100 fathom curve. Anybody want to tag along let me know.

Keith


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Interested but would like more info what are your target fish ( I see AJs) do you plan deep drops or mingos ?? type of boat , rough estimate of cost where are you leaving from ed


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dang wish I was in town.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*friday fishing*

plan to leave 600 am out of Perdido pass, can return via Pensacola (boat lives in Perdidio Key, FL) for license purposes
27 cobia WA
AJ via jig or live bait
mingos triggers
may troll around 100 fathom curve if time allows
bottom fishing is priority 
should be back before dark
fuel burn s/b <60 gallons- +/- 50 bucks for gas (5 people)


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if you still have room, I would like to go. where and when do we meet and what do I need to bring ?? I assume you have numbers?? ed 850 857 1039


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*friday trip*

looks like trip is full as of now.

Will try to do this again next week ( I can usually get Friday off). I will keep you numbers and let you know if we go next week


Keith


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

*fishing*

hey can you take my number and keep it for fishing reference,
i can go about anytime with a few days notice.
chris 
im in milton
but still have my oklahoma number
580-239-9108


----------

